# Blog about fostering



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
It's been a while since I have been on the forums but this rescue forum was the one that inspired me to start fostering, so thanks for that. My fiance writes a blog just to keep in the practice of writing and his latest blog is about our experiences fostering. It is written from the perspective of our Golden, Jupiter. I hope you all get a good laugh out of it. I'm sure that many of you can relate to some of the stories contained in it. I particularly like the stories and pictures of each of our fosters at the end of the blog. 
Hope all is well with all of you! 
Kindest regards,
Jennifer

Click here to read the blog


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

LOVE your blog, it's funny coming from Jupiter's perspective. Thanks so much for fostering, you are making a huge difference.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Brilliant!!! I had a good laugh and will continue reading when I am done posting this.
Me and my kids constantly 'give' our dogs voices. It's just fun!
We start fostering soon. Your site is bookmarked and I will continue reading!
Thanks for being such a good human!!


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you for the feedback! Just FYI, Eric writes about a different topic every time, so it won't always be dog-related...although Jupiter makes the "news" quite often! lol Thanks for reading.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jupiter's Human*

Jupiter's Human and Eric

What a wonderful idea to start a Foster Blog!!


----------

